# [Wet Thumb Forum]-holes in Alternanthera reineckii



## Alberto Villarroya (Nov 15, 2003)

Hi all, I have a friend that has a problem with his Alternanthera reineckii here is the pic.










can anyone explain what might be causing the damages on the leafs, doesn't seem to be nutrient deficiency but...

Thanks


----------



## Alberto Villarroya (Nov 15, 2003)

Hi all, I have a friend that has a problem with his Alternanthera reineckii here is the pic.










can anyone explain what might be causing the damages on the leafs, doesn't seem to be nutrient deficiency but...

Thanks


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Looks like some form of physical damage being done to the leaves. What type of fishes/crustaceans does your friend have in the tank?


----------



## Alberto Villarroya (Nov 15, 2003)

From what I recall he has mollys, SAE's, some small snails, and a few more species, I'll ask him and post back, cause I can't remember.

Thanks.


----------



## Alberto Villarroya (Nov 15, 2003)

I've just talked with him he has 2 mollies 7 cardenals, 1 
otocinclus, 5 corys y and 4 SAE's. he has also Planorbis

appart from this he has asked if you could identified these two plants: he bought them without their label.

I presume the first one is a sagittaria but don't really know.

First one:









Second one:


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Alberto,
From what your friend says, it doesn't sound like any of the fish would do that kind of damage. Maybe the snail? Have him shine a light on the plant several hours after the tank lights turn off and see if the snail is on it.

As for the plant IDs, the first pic looks like Lilaeopsis brasiliensis. The second could be a Sagittaria subulata.


----------



## Actinic (Feb 5, 2003)

I agree with bharada on the plants.

How big are you SAEs? If they are about 5" long it's about the same curvature for one that size.

JM2C


----------



## Alberto Villarroya (Nov 15, 2003)

They are about 1 inch, so I don't see it coming from the SAE's

Any other suggestion? in the meanwhile he'll keep an eye on the snails.


----------

